# Alaska Bee Keeping



## funwithbees (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

very well done jeff! 

perfect choice for background music.

is that the yukon river?


----------



## yukonjeff (May 19, 2016)

Thanks Guys, you must all be old hippies too. 

And yes Squarepeg, that is the Yukon River, the water was real low last summer,you can see my boat parked out on the mud.


----------



## Chicago_ks (Feb 27, 2018)

I'm a couple of years too young to be a hippy but that is my music. Had two uncles that served in Vietnam and two that weren't drafted because of college.

Do you have problems with bears?

ks


----------



## yukonjeff (May 19, 2016)

I have not had bear problems yet. We have mostly Browns and the ones that come near town get shot. The dogs in the video are my bear alarms, they keep most away.
I did have one brown last summer get off a ice flow right in front of my house and swim to shore right in my front yard, but a little hot lead under his feet got him moving in the right direction and never came back. 

I have a electric fence now as insurance too.


----------

